# Hello every-bunny!



## KaderTheAnts (Feb 11, 2016)

Hiya guys! My ma thought it would be a good idea to finally post something so I decided to help her (cause I'm just that nice ^_^) so I wanted to introduce myself! I'm Lief and some of my hobbies are chewing on mas bed, sleeping, and thumping at everything that isn't ma or da including my brothers (Bugsy is a rat and Dream is a ferret) so yeah, that's a little about me and if you'd like, I'd love it if you told me a little about you.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Lief, I'm Harvey. I don't get on this forum too much since I saw humans get on it sometimes. They are so nosy! Are you a boy? I'm a girl. Who do you like better- your ma or pa? I like my pa best. Ma brings my food and treats and spends lots of time with me. I hardly ever see pa. When I do I run circles around his feet and wag my tail. He's the greatest! So Lief, you like thumping? I never took that up. My favorite thing is sleeping. I love sleep!!!!! I spend lots of time just laying down thinking about sleep. It passes the time till I can sleep again. Sleeping rules!!yaya!!!!


----------



## KaderTheAnts (Feb 18, 2016)

Hiya Harvey, I'm actually a girl too. I have to like ma better because when I get on her bed and run around, she actually gets up. Pa just keeps sleeping. I like sleeping a lot too but when I'm not sleeping thumping at everything . It's nice to meet you by tha way.


----------



## MaryAnne (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Lief! I'm Jez. I'm a 7 year old boy genius. My ma is posting this for me because I'm banned from the computer since I chewed the hell out of the laptop cord. (Ma had to run to microcenter at 8:30PM on a Saturday to get a new one.) 
I will do dang near anything for a craisin. Aside from that I eat a pretty balanced diet: hay, greens, oats, a few pellets and a piece of apple or banana from time to time. I like to keep my trim 4 pound body in shape. 
I have a spot at the back corner of the couch where I like to loaf during the day. (Loaf, get it??!) 
Leif is an interesting name. Scandinavian? Wasn't there a Leif explorer? I am named after JES2, an IBM software product.  My Ma is a geek. Probably explains why I like laptop cords. 
Nice talking to you! 
~Jez


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Feb 19, 2016)

Oops! Sorry Lief! I couldn't tell you were a girl, cause we aren't meeting in person, only online. In person, I'd know you were a girl for sure, cause I'll bet you are super cute.nice to meet you. 

And Jez, hi I'm Harvey, it's nice to meet you too. I laughed when I read about how you chewed that cord! Your ma had to run out on Saturday night at 8:30 pm to get a new one? Heeheehee! You timed that chewing very well, my friend. 

And as for Craisens, oh my gosh, I know. They are the most amazing tasting thing on this whole earth. I get very few at a time. They must be rare and expensive! Id like a whole bowl full but I never get it. Maybe the humans are eating them all? 

I am also very trim. I weigh 15 pounds, but my rabbit mother weighed 18 at my age. Im very slim and attractive. You don't weigh much. You must be very small. That must come in so handy when you want to explore or hide. 

You have a favorite spot to Loaf in? Hmm. I have a whole whole schedule of spots that I fOllow daily. 

What about you Lief? Do you have a favorite sleeping spot? 

Oops! My human!! Gotta gooO!!!!!


----------



## StarBella2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi bunnies. I'm star and I love chewing on my cardboard. We have a bigger creature in our house that keeps sniffing me. My ma puts me in bunny jail at night but when I'm out I explore. I'm new to my home so I like to explore it. Ma follows me wherever I go and picks me up whenever I try to chew the wires sticking out of these hard boxes. It's my first night so ma's sleeping in the same room as me.


----------



## Akzholedent (Mar 25, 2016)

Greetings, I'm Pippi. I'm a beautiful, black and white Holland Lop. I happen to live with two other rabbits.. but I don't like them much. They smell funny.

Ellie: You... you're so mean!

Butterscotch: Haha... Ellie, I chinned Pippi's box!

Pippi: there's a gate in my way or I'd chin both of you!!! Anyway, let me continue. I lived here first. They're smelly invaders. 

Butterscotch: if you want to be technical, we knew mom first. She took care of us on the farm.

Pippi: there you go, making up farm stories again. I was here first!

Ellie: in this house, yeah. But mom did move from the farm, and just brought us later.

Pippi: *thumps*

Butterscotch: sorry about that, guys. Pippi's a bit of a diva... 

View attachment 1458930958057.jpg


View attachment 1458930973726.jpg


----------

